# Tiger or Jack



## TommyGunn (Jul 28, 2009)

Who do we feels was the better golfer of the two?


----------



## Titleistgolf16 (Jul 26, 2009)

Jack plus he has better sportsmanship.


----------



## custom cluber (Jun 22, 2009)

In my opinion to even get close to comparision tiger and jack would both have to be rated at the prime of their game and using the exact same technology. I respect each person for their own talents and ability's and enjoy each ones view of the game. C/C


----------



## Titleistgolf16 (Jul 26, 2009)

custom cluber said:


> In my opinion to even get close to comparision tiger and jack would both have to be rated at the prime of their game and using the exact same technology. I respect each person for their own talents and ability's and enjoy each ones view of the game. C/C


Your right the only thing I don't like about Tiger is how he throws clubs and gets mad. I believe any game should be fun and you should not get too frustrated. Tiger really shouldn't get frustrated cause he has too much money to be mad.


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

in there times frames they are both greats of there time. it would be great to compare the two at there peak with the same technology as C/C said. Jack may of not thrown clubs that much but i dont mind the emation coming out in the player


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

I like what all of you say, but Jack has the maturity of the true sportsman and Tiger has the mental strength to pull disaster into victory. Titleistgolf16 points out That Tiger lacks the maturity to handle his mistakes. I just wish I had one of their bad days.


----------



## Titleistgolf16 (Jul 26, 2009)

Surtees said:


> in there times frames they are both greats of there time. it would be great to compare the two at there peak with the same technology as C/C said. Jack may of not thrown clubs that much but i dont mind the emation coming out in the player


Tiger just bothers me with the anger. I don't mind emotion but I was taught never throw clubs even if your shots are terrible.


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

Titleistgolf16 said:


> Tiger just bothers me with the anger. I don't mind emotion but I was taught never throw clubs even if your shots are terrible.


That's what my father taught me not to do. its not the club persay but the golfer.


----------



## Titleistgolf16 (Jul 26, 2009)

broken tee said:


> That's what my father taught me not to do. its not the club persay but the golfer.


Yep, and clubs are too expensive to break in a fit of anger. Well..... not for Tiger he's just being immature. I still respect him for his golfing ability. And like you I also wish I had one of his 5 under bad days LOL


----------



## Denominator (Jul 26, 2009)

I voted for Tiger Woods. His iron skills are second to none, let alone his ability to read putts. Then again I haven't seen too much footage of Nicklaus.


----------



## custom cluber (Jun 22, 2009)

Why don't golfers who throw their clubs just throw themselves into a lake and cool off,lol. I am suprised that there's not a penaly for such an action. C/C


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

C/c Local rules may apply. I can't find a USGA rule:dunno:


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

Yes clubs shouldnt be thrown I have done it in the past but that was one on my thing to do/ not do this years was to not throw my clubs i didnt do it often and it was never the clubs fault I'm a weekend hack.


----------



## TommyGunn (Jul 28, 2009)

I think Tigers just really passionate about the sport and when you see him throwing clubs it's just his way of letting of steam. The good thing is, he's not like Monty and lets stuff like this disrupt his whole round. It seems to be forgot about the very next shot. Ive been guilty of snapping the putter in the past so i cant be to harsh on Tiger here. :laugh:

What about guys like Palmer, Watson, Player and Seve? Does anyone think these guys should be rated alongside Tiger and Jack or do they stand alone at the top?

I think they pretty much stand alone but if Watson had managed to get the open title the other week aged 59 id have placed him alongside.


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

TommyGunn said:


> I think Tigers just really passionate about the sport and when you see him throwing clubs it's just his way of letting of steam. The good thing is, he's not like Monty and lets stuff like this disrupt his whole round. It seems to be forgot about the very next shot. Ive been guilty of snapping the putter in the past so i cant be to harsh on Tiger here. :laugh:
> 
> What about guys like Palmer, Watson, Player and Seve? Does anyone think these guys should be rated alongside Tiger and Jack or do they stand alone at the top?
> 
> I think they pretty much stand alone but if Watson had managed to get the open title the other week aged 59 id have placed him alongside.


I for one will not take anything away from the image of Tiger, we are just comparing and contrasting the way he and Jack handle frustration. I don't know every player but I see it as Palmer and Player are retired. Their accomplishments playing the game to the game stand alone. Watons is not finished, so until then he and Tiger can't enter that circle of Golf's Greats.


----------



## shwillkid (May 20, 2009)

I had to vote Jack b/c Tiger still hasn't beaten his record for majors.......yet. As for the sportsmanship/anger/club throwing matter, I don't mind it. It's not just Tiger doing it these days. I don't pull for Tiger in tournaments b/c it's too easy. Like Rick Reilly wrote, "Rooting for Tiger is like rooting for erosion. It's going to happen." On the other hand I love to watch him play b/c he is so surgical and always up for the big moment.


----------



## Up North (Jul 3, 2008)

I voted for Jack purely on the basis of technology. To dominate the game like he did with the equipment available at that time is incredible if you ask me. 

But it is so hard to actually compare the two because of so many things. Take a look at Jack's equipment, really small heads that you had to hit absolutely perfect to get any distance what so ever. And he still could hit draws and fades without a problem. Tiger's equipment is so far beyond what Jack's was, however, the courses are now longer and I think the overall competition is stronger now then it was when Jack was on top.

Look at it like this, what if Hank Aaron played baseball today and was juiced up like the sluggers are now? How many home runs would he hit now? How would Jack do with today's technology while being in his prime? It'd be fun to watch Jack vs. Tiger in the PGA this weekend...:headbang:

Buck


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

Both great and I don't like to compare one to the other any more than I would compare any one golfer to another.

It's simply more fun to remember each player for his great moments without having to relegate one or the other to second class status.

Tiger has more tournament wins and majors than Jack did at the same age. Unless something dramatic happens to Tiger, I fully expect him to break Jack's record for major wins and I expect him to someday break Sam Snead's record for total wins.

Does that make Tiger the greatest of all time? At that point, probably yes by most people's standards. It makes him the winning-est golfer of all time. 

Other people have, or share, different standards, while admittedly, winning is what the tournament game is about. Personally, while I certainly enjoy tournament golf on tv, that's not the majority of what the game means to me. Check out the thread about why we all play golf and there's only a little about being competative or winning things in there. Golf represents a lot of things to us all and what we enjoy from it makes the standards by which we measure it different, so Jack versus Tiger is only one of a million ways to look at this great game.

Does winning make Tiger the best ball striker who ever lived? In Ben Hogan's later years as a club manufacturer, he would only use Lee Trevino as a human Iron Byron. He said Trevino was the most consistant, best ball striker of all time. Ben's opinion lays pretty well with me.

Gary Player has a reputation as the greatest bunker player of all time, bar none.

Tiger will probably go down in history as the greatest putter of all time, but Arnie could will the ball in the same way in his day and Billy Casper could make more long putts than anyone. They made the most important putts, the putts at the critical times for wins, but yet, Loren Roberts is the Boss of the Moss with the lowest putts per round average.

Jack, along with Andy Bean, have reputations as the best long iron players of all time. Players used to say Andy Bean could, (and apparently still can), hit a 3 iron as close to any pin as most pros hit their wedge.

Boo Weekly can apparently dress worse than anyone and still be greatly loved. 

Sergio Garcia can apparently find more ways to lose.

Seve and Greg could turn the girls on with their good looks, dramatic flare for the impossible shot and win or lose, moreso than anyone, have the crowd more soundly behind them in a loss than a win.

And Tom Watson still has "it"...

I could go on and on...

And as you can all see, I'm REALLY bored at work if I have enough time to write all this.

Golf is to be played, not measured...


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

hey Dennis you could of save yourself all that typing just by writing your last line 

Golf is to be played, not measured...

nice one!


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

It started out that way, but I thought it sounded infinitely too profound for anyone to believe it was an original thought of mine. (It was) There was just so much thought behind why I said it that there was no way to express it without some length.

Besides, I was bored at work and had the time.


----------



## Boogaboo (Aug 22, 2009)

I'll go with Tiger, but sure would like to see Jack with Tiger's technology in his prime. Tiger work at being good..Jack it's just pure skill...

cheers


----------

